# topo pagina



## dj_alex (12 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

Andam-me a roubar as fotos para por como fundo no topo da página do forum????

Hum...acho que me deviam pagar qualquer coisinha    

Tou a brincar...por acaso fica bonitinho


----------



## Administrador (13 Fev 2006 às 18:48)

Tinha-a aqui no meu disco e não me lembrava de que era a foto por isso não perguntei   

É uma excelente foto, espero que não te importes de a usar como logo até ao final do inverno


----------



## dj_alex (13 Fev 2006 às 20:55)

não ha problema


----------

